# duck blinds for a boat



## turning green (Nov 22, 2004)

i currently have a home made duck blind that i love the way it is set up but it just doesnt seem like it is the blind that is hiding me good enonugh to get the ducks close enough. it is a home made blind that you pull over your head and then to release it when the ducks are in range you just push a lever and the roof flips over your head. it is made of camo material and it covers every part of the boat and motor. i love the set up but i just cant seem to get the ducks close enough so i am looking at getting a different blind or maybe trying to change the camo to a natural grass or something. do you have any suggestions on what to do or what kind of a blind would work best if i were to get another? any input would be great! thanks!


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

try hunting out of a finisher...in a field....


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Okay Drew, somebody was being a hater over your S.W.A.T logo yesterday, and now you are being one. I love field hunting as much as anyone, but it's a lot of fun to hunt Divers late in the year too. This guy was just looking for help!


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

what kind of cover are you hunting in? Does your blind match the surrounding vegitation etc. It may not even be your blind that is shying ducks from you. your spread, calling, anyone of these things could be the problem. Just think like a duck.

My .02


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

How much higher is it then the surounding? I find later in the season the lower the profile the better.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

> Okay Drew, somebody was being a hater over your S.W.A.T logo yesterday, and now you are being one. I love field hunting as much as anyone, but it's a lot of fun to hunt Divers late in the year too. This guy was just looking for help!


You are right Rick and I apologize, that was simply drama from the bar last night going through me, and into the computer, and I apologize to you turning green for my smart alek remark! :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I was just giving you poop...I believe our boss likes to hunt in a boat now and then...Hope to get out with you guys this year and I'll see you Thursday for sure! :beer:


----------

